

LaTeX 'moderncv' class for beautiful résumés - mnnttl
http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/moderncv/

======
mnnttl
For examples see: <http://www.math.uic.edu/~hurder/math589/vita.html>

